# KiwiDates



## Radical Cadre (Jul 23, 2021)

When are you going to implement KiwiDates, Josh? When will you begin matching us with our soulmates? It is not a professional disaster. This is your charge! You must produce more [Yes! My lovequest is finally over!] trophies. 100 points, Josh. 100 points!!


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jul 23, 2021)

Dates... haven't ate one in a while.


----------



## Vingle (Jul 23, 2021)

Kiwiholes?


----------



## Ramborambo (Jul 23, 2021)

Kiwi Farmers Only dot Com?


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jul 23, 2021)

SWM seeking woman for good times. 
Must be able to move couches, and like holes in the basement, and applying lotion on its skin. 
Would you fuck me? I’d fuck me.


----------



## Justtocheck (Jul 23, 2021)

DM Vax card or no go with me


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Jul 23, 2021)

I wouldn't fuck any degenerate that has an account on this site, and neither should any of you.


----------



## Liber Pater (Jul 23, 2021)

WANT WOMAN


----------



## Ramborambo (Jul 23, 2021)

I've never had a partner that I can bitch about niggers and kikes to while in bed, tho. Might be fun.


----------



## MrTroll (Jul 23, 2021)

I wouldn't even consider dating anyone with less than 15k stickers. Also, a combined 1/3 of them or better must be "winner", "semper fidelis", or "drink". Anyone with over 500 "autistic" or "dumb" stickers is instantly disqualified.


----------



## Maskull (Jul 24, 2021)

All i ask is that you be a natal female. You don't have to have all your limbs or teeth or whatever.


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Jul 24, 2021)

Matchmaking Kiwis is truly the most dangerous game.


----------



## Ramborambo (Jul 24, 2021)

MrTroll said:


> I wouldn't even consider dating anyone with less than 15k stickers. Also, a combined 1/3 of them or better must be "winner", "semper fidelis", or "drink". Anyone with over 500 "autistic" or "dumb" stickers is instantly disqualified.


What if I take my teeth out?


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jul 24, 2021)

Maskull said:


> You don't have to have all your limbs or teeth or whatever.


Why am I not surprised to find a nuggetfucker on the Farms?


----------



## Maskull (Jul 24, 2021)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> Why am I not surprised to find a nuggetfucker on the Farms?


Damn… now that you mention it an onahole is basically the perfect woman.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Jul 24, 2021)

I would sooner perform a uterine enema with mint tooth paste than date anyone from this ball of chaos and madness


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 24, 2021)

Fireless said:


> I would sooner perform a uterine enema with mint tooth paste than date anyone from this ball of chaos and madness


coward, I bet you like men


----------



## Cow-Chan (Jul 24, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> coward, I bet you like men


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 24, 2021)

TheRetardKing said:


> Dates... haven't ate one in a while.



But do they go well with kiwi fruit?


----------



## Xenomorph (Jul 24, 2021)

I say the  ladies bid on the men here. 
Kiwi Farms male beauty pageant and meat-market.


----------



## A_Skellington (Jul 24, 2021)

I just want a nice lady kiwi that supports my chronic calcium habit.


----------



## Jazz never died! (Jul 24, 2021)

KiwiDates will go as well as Harley Quinn and Joker or goth couples.


----------



## Bec (Jul 24, 2021)

Didn't an actual marriage of two kiwi's happen?


----------



## Ita Mori (Jul 24, 2021)

Two autistic people so retarded they have KF accounts would spawn a being more dangerous than Metal Gear...


----------



## Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite (Jul 24, 2021)

This would be fun if Null got to set the dates up and deliberately selected people who have super opposing views and then they had to film the date so we could take bets on what occurs.


----------



## Topgallant (Jul 24, 2021)

Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite said:


> This would be fun if Null got to set the dates up and deliberately selected people who have super opposing views and then they had to film the date so we could take bets on what occurs.


Well we do have both terfs and incels


----------



## Spl00gies (Jul 24, 2021)

Kiwi's hook up all the time


----------



## Cow-Chan (Jul 24, 2021)

Spl00gies said:


> Kiwi's hook up all the time


I find this to be highly improbable


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Jul 24, 2021)

Bec said:


> Didn't an actual marriage of two kiwi's happen?


Yes, two now disgraced BP mods @THOTto and Kamov something

They were both ugly and retarded


Spoiler: Ugly and Retarded


----------



## Chive Turkey (Jul 24, 2021)

Even if you could land someone, that would just lead to getting negrated IRL. 

Imagine your girl calling you a nigger for burning the toast.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jul 24, 2021)

Chive Turkey said:


> Imagine your girl calling you a nigger for burning the toast.


She doesn't already?  That's mighty white of her, withholding a proper irl negrating for burning the fucking toast.


----------



## Hitman One (Jul 24, 2021)

Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite said:


> This would be fun if Null got to set the dates up and deliberately selected people who have super opposing views and then they had to film the date so we could take bets on what occurs.


The programme should take the format of the much loved and cherished British television institution "Naked Attraction" for maximum lulz.



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jul 26, 2021)

Dating someone who will murder you online for a few Winner ratings sounds scary.


----------



## Miss Misery (Jul 26, 2021)

MrTroll said:


> I wouldn't even consider dating anyone with less than 15k stickers. Also, a combined 1/3 of them or better must be "winner", "semper fidelis", or "drink". Anyone with over 500 "autistic" or "dumb" stickers is instantly disqualified.


Sorry, I already have a Kiwi bf.


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Jul 26, 2021)

I'll eat out your butthole or whatever. Just don't steal my shit, nigger.

P.S can't wait to meet you!


----------



## Lame Entropy (Jul 26, 2021)

idk you’re all probably ugly


----------



## SpumbleSplabloo (Jul 26, 2021)

Sorry, only interested if you have a Person of Interest tag.


----------



## Occam's Spork (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm always dtf, bring a blank dvd and some duct tape or some shit, y'all. I got some beer and cheerwine


----------



## Morch Ponkey (Jul 28, 2021)

Please make this happen. I won't use it, but I want to see the aftermath.

Zaftig Kiwifemmes with greasy hair for everyone


----------



## misterduckford (Jul 28, 2021)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> I wouldn't fuck any degenerate that has an account on this site, and neither should any of you.


I'll fuck all the things and so should you.


----------



## ouch (Jul 28, 2021)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> I wouldn't fuck any degenerate that has an account on this site, and neither should any of you.


is that a woody allen quote?


----------



## stupid frog (Jul 30, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> idk you’re all probably ugly



I for sure am ugly.


----------

